# Should a GP charge for 2nd visit for results



## monkeyboy (18 Jun 2006)

Hi I went to a local GP last week as I wanted to see a specialist about a recurring back problem. I only went to get the referral.
I was sent for an X ray and was told to call for the results and would be referred if required.

Now she wants me to go back in ( " we wont charge the full GP visit fee" ) to discuss...

Is this normal seems a rip to me!!


----------



## woods (18 Jun 2006)

Yes they do charge again. The only time that I have managed to get out of a doctors office without paying was when I went to complain about a service. I did not offer to pay on that occasion but have on all others, even for results.


----------



## Samantha (19 Jun 2006)

My doctor never charges anything for calling you back to give you result.


----------



## aonfocaleile (19 Jun 2006)

Some will charge a lesser fee - my own doc charges €25 for a follow up visit or referral etc but charges €50 for a regular consultation


----------



## Purple (19 Jun 2006)

For a follow up visit a reduced fee is reasonable but not if it's only to get results. If you are getting blood test results etc you should ring and ask for them over the phone. They can't charge you then!


----------



## lff12 (20 Jun 2006)

Some doctors don't charge again and others - generally the mean ones who are only in it for the money - squeeze every penny they can out of you.

Its good ettiquiette for doctors who request patients to come back not to charge, or else to offer them a phone consultation if they would normally charge for every visit.


----------



## Amygdala (20 Jun 2006)

I think if the tests detect no abnormality then they can be given by phone(usually by a medical secretary). But if something is detected then there should be a face to face consultation.


----------

